# 2020



## ironman123 (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Years to all wood barter-ers and their families

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 31, 2019)

And to you and all here Ray!


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Years Ray!


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 31, 2019)

My neighbors fire works are ringing in my ear.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy new year to all the wbites!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 1, 2020)

ironman123 said:


> My neighbors fire works are ringing in my ear.



Sounds like you should have been wearing hearing protection. Were you inside or out?


----------



## TimR (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Years all!


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 1, 2020)

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 2020.


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2020)

At the dawn of a new year, and a new decade... Time to be decisive on woodworking! Chuck


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 1, 2020)

So far, so good.


----------



## David Hill (Jan 1, 2020)

Starting a new 365 page book---no reading chapters ahead!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 2, 2020)

I was inside Mark Shotguns, AR's and pistols are the norm around here on festive occasions and a few firecrackers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

